# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν*

*ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*​ *تابع المعنى الأول للإيمان: الثقـــــــــة*
(للرجوع للجزء الأول من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا)
​ 
 1- الثقة والإيمـــان بالله:​ نؤمن بالله، وهذا يعني أننا نؤمن أنه قادر على كل شيء، وأنه حكيم، وأنه عادل، وأنه رحيم، وأنه محب. والإيمان بالله يستلزم أن نثق بكل صفة من هذه الصفات ونعمل بها في حياتنا على مستوى الخبرة والعمل. والإيمان بطبعه ليس ضرورة تعسفية لإرضاء سلطان الله الجبار كما يراه الذين لا يعرفوا محبة الله، ولكنه هوَّ سرّ سعادة كل من يؤمن بمسرة وعن رضا قلبي تام، لأن الإيمان الصحيح يأتي نتيجة إعلان محبة فائق من الله محب البشر.
وإن كان الله حتمّ الإيمان على البشر، فذلك بدافع أهم صفة من صفاته وهيَّ المحبة، لأنه إذ يحب الإنسان كخليقة ممتازة ومميزة عنده، لذلك يدعو البشرية في إصرار المحبة أن تؤمن به (تثق وتصدق) حتى تسعد بوجوده وحضوره، وتكمل القصد المبارك الذي خلقها من أجله. فالله خلق الإنسان لحياة شركة مقدسة للوحده الحقيقية معه ويسعد بصفاته التي كلها خير وصلاح فائق، لأن أساسها المحبة الشديدة المتدفقة منه للإنسان.

وواضح الآن كل الوضوح أنه لما انحصر الإيمان وضعف في قلوب الشعوب، بدأت تكثر أحزان الإنسان وأوجاعه الداخلية، وبدأ شبح الحرمان والمجاعات والحروب والدمار يزحف على المسكونة كلها بسبب طمع الإنسان والشر الذي ملك عليه لأن الله غاب عن عينيه [ قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله فسدوا ورجسوا بأفعالهم، ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ] (مزمور 14: 1). وسوف يتأكد العالم كله، في لحظة ما، أنه من المستحيل أن يسعد الإنسان بدون الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي لنفسه.

إن المسألة مطروحة منذ البدء، والله بشخصه يُعطي الجواب:
فإذ يُحذر الإنسان من الأكل من ثمرة شجرة المعرفة، ويدعوه إلى أن يضع ثقته فيه وحده، في كل ما يتعلَّق بالتمييز بين الخير والشرّ:[ وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشرّ فلا تأكل منها..] (تكوين 2: 17)، فالإيمان بالكلمة الإلهية معناه أن نختار بين حكمتين، فنضع الثقة في حكمة الله وحده، ونبتعد عن الاعتماد على حكمتنا الشخصية الذاتية: [ توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد ] (أمثال 3: 5)، وطبعاً هذا ليس معناها اننا نلغي العقل، ولكن القصد انفتاح العقل على الحكمة الإلهية المعلنه في القلب بالروح لصالح حياتي على المستوى الشخصي، وفي هذه الحالة تحدث استنارة في الذهن ونور العقل، ليفهم ويعرف مقاصد الله في المحبة ويؤمن بها إيمان حي رائي فيحيا بها ويعيش في حياة شركة مع الله الحي...

ومعنى الإيمان أيضاً الثقة بقدرة الخالق ضابط الكل، وبعنايته الفائقة، لأن كل ما في السماء وعلى الأرض هوَّ من صنع يديه: [ في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض ] (تكوين 1: 1)، [ إن إلهنا في السماء كلما شاء صنع...أنتم مباركون للرب الصانع السماوات والأرض ] (مزمور 115: 3و15)، ونقول في قانون الإيمان ((نؤمن بإلهٍ واحد...خالق السماوات والأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى))
ومن ثْمَّ فليس للإنسان أن يخشى شيئاً من المخلوقات، فنحن يجب أن نؤمن، بادئ ذي بدء، بقدرة الله على كل شيء، لأن الله هوَّ هكذا بالفعل، وحتى لا ترعبنا قوى الطبيعة كأنها ذات السلطان الأعظم علينا من جهة حياتنا وأمننا وسلامنا. 

فالإنسان الذي يؤمن إيمان حي حقيقي رائي، بتفوق الله على قوى الطبيعة يرتاح جداً، وخصوصاً إذا واجه شدتها عياناً أو اطلع على جبروتها الذي تعلّنه في أماكن عديدة من العالم، فالزلازل المخربة والبراكين والعواصف العاتية والفيضانات المخيفة والأوبئة الفتاكة لا يُمكن أن تُنزل الرعب في قلب إنسان يؤمن بتفوق الله على قوى الطبيعة، لأن الإيمان يجعل الإنسان يرى ما لا يُرى، لا بمجرد تصديق وهمي، أو مجرد فكر أو اعتقاد شخصي، ولكنه *رؤية داخلية عميقة بعيون منفتحة ترى الله* الشاهد لنفسه في قلبه والمُعلن قوته في داخل قلبه سراً بالإيمان، لهذا فهوَّ في أوج ثورتها لا يرتاع، عالماً بأن الله ضابط لجميع قواها في مسار لا تتعداه حتى لو مسته هو شخصياً أو كل من يعرفهم أو أي شعب أو إنسان، عالماً بيقين أنه يضبطها بحكمة ليقودها حسب مشيئته المعينة والقصد المبارك الذي خلقها من أجله. ومهما ظهرت آثارها المخربة، فالغاية التي تستقرّ عليها بعد ثورتها تحمل حتماً توجيهاً جديداً للساكنين على الأرض للارتقاء إلى حالة أفضل، فالمسيحي الحقيقي الواثق في إله بره وخلاصه يثق في تدبيره الخلاصي من أجل كل إنسان، عالماً أن الله لا يظلم أحد ويُريد خلاص الجميع في كل الأجيال، وحتى لو مسهم مشكلة ما أو بعضهم مات بسبب هياج الطبيعة، فأن مصيرهم في يد الله المخلِّص وحده الذي يُريد الحياة الأبدية للجميع، لذلك فهو يعلم يقيناً أن الله أحن منه على البشر جميعاً وبلا استثناء.

وحينما نؤمن بقدرة الله الكلية وحكمته التي تُسَّير أمور العالم كله، نطمئن أنه لو أصاب العالم ضرر ما وأصابنا جزء منه، فالخير الذي سيتمخض عن هذا الضرر كفيل بأن يوازن الخسارة بل ويزيد بالقدر الذي يكون فيه ارتقاء وإسعاد ملايين عبر الدهور عوض خسارة ألوف في زمن محدود.


 [ والآن يا أخوتي بما إنكم أنتم شيوخ في شعب الله وبكم نفوسهم منوطة فانهضوا قلوبهم بكلامكم حتى يذكروا إن آباءنا إنما ورد عليهم البلاء ليمتحنوا هل يعبدون إلههم بالحق. فينبغي لهم أن يذكروا كيف امتحن أبونا إبراهيم و بعد أن جرب بشدائد كثيرة صار خليلاً لله. وهكذا اسحق وهكذا يعقوب وهكذا موسى وجميع الذين رضي الله منهم جازوا في شدائد كثيرة* وبقوا على أمانتهم.* فأما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل أبدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب. فاستأصلهم المستأصل وهلكوا بالحيات. وأما نحن الآن فلا نجزع لما نُقاسيه. بل لنحسب إن هذه العقوبات هي دون خطايانا (ليست بسبب خطايانا) ونعتقد أن ضربات الرب التي نؤدب بها كالعبيد إنما هي للإصلاح لا للإهلاك. ] ( يهوديت 8: 21-27 )
عموماً، الله قد أعطى الإنسان حق إخضاع المخلوقات: [ وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا وأكثروا واملئوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طيور السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض" (تكوين 1: 28)
إلا أن الرجل والمرأة اللذين آثرا الثقة بمخلوق دون الخالق، يتعلمان بالخبرة أنهما بذلك، يضعان الثقة بالكذب: [ فقالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا، بل الله عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر، فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل وأنها بهجة للعيون وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل" (تكوين 3: 4-6)، ولنلاحظ أن الحكم هنا أتى بالمنطق الإنساني وتغيبت الثقة في الله بحسب الرؤية والعاين والمنطق من جهة الفكر: [ فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل وأنها بهجة للعيون وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر ]
[ أنتم من أب هوَّ إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا، ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو كل كذاب ] (يوحنا 8: 44)
وهاهما، بسبب رؤيتهما الخاصة، وبحسب المنطق البعيد عن وصية الله التي تُريد أن تحفظهما من الزلل في الموت، يذوقان ثمار ثقتهما الباطلة في آخر غير الله، كما نفعل نحن أحياناً كثيرة ناسين المكتوب: [ لا تكن حكيماً في عيني نفسك، اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر ] (أمثال 3: 7)، [ لا تكن باراً كثيرا ولا تكن حكيماً بزيادة، لماذا تُخرب نفسك ] (جامعة 7: 16):فالنتيجة أنهما يخافان من الله، ويستحي كل منهما من الآخر. وصارت خصومة المرأة وخصومة الأرض محفوفتين بالآلام والأوجاع. وأخيراً فإنه لا بد لهما من أن يمرا باختبار الموت: [ فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عُريانان فخطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهم مآزر..فقال (آدم لله) سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عُريان فاختبأت... وقال للمرأة (كإعلان نتيجة أو ثمرة عملهما) تكثيراً أُكثر أتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين أولاداً وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهوَّ يسود عليكِ، وقال لآدم لأنك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك قائلاً لا تأكل منها ملعونة الأرض بسببك (بسبب الخطية والانعزال عن الله) بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك وشوكاً وحسكً تنبُت لك، وتأكل عُشب الحقل بعرق وجهك تأكل خُبزاً حتى تعود إلى الأرض التي أُخذت منها لأنك تُراب وإلى التراب تعود ] (تكوين 3: 7و10و16-19) ​ونجد هُنا فعلين متلازمين في منتهى الخطورة هما: فخشيت / واختبأت، وهي خبرة مؤلمة جداً، أن يجد الإنسان نفسه عُريان، يخشى من مصدر قوته ونور حياته، بل ويهرب ويختبأ منه...​ونرى أيضاً مثل أب الآباء إبراهيم، القائم على الثقة الشديدة بالله إلى حد الذبيحة: [.. فقال له (الله): يا إبراهيم، فقال هاأنذا، فقال خُذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه إسحق واذهب إلى أرض المُريا وأصعده هُناك محرقة على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك، فبكر إبراهيم وشد على حماره وأخذ أثنين من غلمانه معه واسحق ابنه وشق حطباً لمحرقة وقام وذهب إلى الموضع الذي قال لهُ الله... فلما أتيا إلى الموضع الذي قال لهُ الله بنى هُناك إبراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب ثُم مدّ إبراهيم يده وأخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه... ] (تكوين 22: 1-3و9-10)، [ بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم إسحق وهو مجرب. قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده ] (عبرانيين 11: 17)، وطبعاً قد فعل أبانا إبراهيم، فعله هذا لتأكده من أن "الله يُدبرّ"، ورغم هذا المثال الرائع والواضح للجميع، فشعب إسرائيل لا يثق بالقدير الذي خلصه، هذا الشعب القائل أنه ابن إبراهيم: [ أجابوه إننا ذُرية إبراهيم.. أجابوه وقالوا لهُ أبونا هوَّ إبراهيم. قال لهم يسوع: لو كنتم أولاد إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون أعمال إبراهيم ] (يوحنا 8: 33و39)[1]

فإسرائيل لا يثق بمحبة الله التي اختارته مجاناً كابن: [ الرب تكافئون بهذا يا شعباً غبياً غير حكيم، أليس هوَّ أباك ومُقتنيك هوَّ عملك وأنشأك.. (الرب) وجده (أي شعب إسرائيل) في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خَرِب، أحاط به ولاحظهُ وصانه كحدقة عينه، كما يُحرك النسر عشه وعلى فرخه يُرف ويبسط جناحيه ويأخذها ويحملها على مناكبه[2] هكذا الرب وحده أقتاده وليس معهُ إله أجنبي ] (تثنية 32: 6و10-12)

ورغم هذا الحب الفائق يشعر إسرائيل بالحرمان من سند المخلوق في وسط الصحراء فيتحسرّ على عبوديته المفقودة في مصرّ ويتذمرّ: [ وقال لهما بني إسرائيل (لموسى وهارون) ليتنا متنا بيد الرب في أرض مصر إذ كنا جالسين عند قدور اللحم نأكل خبزاً للشبع فإنكما أخرجتمانا إلى هذا القفرّ لكي تُميتا كل هذا الجمهور بالجوع ] (خروج 16: 3). وعلى طول تاريخه، لا يُريد أن يثق بإلهه:[3]


 [ لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون، بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم، فلم تشاءوا ] (إشعياء 30: 15)
 [ من منكم خائف الرب سامع لصوت عبده (نبيه) من الذي يسلك في الظلمات ولا نور لهُ فليتكل على اسم الرب ويستند إلى إلهه.] (إشعياء 50: 10)
 إن إسرائيل فضل الأصنام عن إلهه الحقيقي، هذه الأصنام التي يُندد الأنبياء بكذبها: [ هذه قرعتك (التبديد أي التشتيت) النصيب المكيل لك عندي يقول الرب لأنك نسيتني واتكلت على الكذب ] (إرميا 13: 25)
 [ ليس من يدعو بالعدل وليس من يُحاكم بالحق يتكلون على الباطل ويتكلمون بالكذب قد حبلوا بتعب وولدوا إثماً ] (إشعياء 59: 4)، [ أصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل أيدي الناس، لها أفواه ولا تتكلم لها أعين ولا تُبصر، لها آذان ولا تسمع لها مناخر ولا تشم، لها أيدٍ ولا تلمس لها أرجل ولا تمشي ولا تنطق بحناجرها، مثلها يكون صانعوها بل كل من يتكل عليها ] (مزمور 115: 4-8)


 وأحياناً أيضاً يتكل على عظماء هذا الدهر أو الغنى والمال أو القوة أو على قلبه، فيؤكد الحكماء، أنه باطل الاعتماد على الغنى:
 [ من يتكل على غناه يسقط.. ] (أمثال 11: 28)
 [ الأخ لن يفتدي الإنسان فداءً ولا يُعطي الله كفارة عنه..كذلك الجاهل والبليد يهلكان ويتركان ثروتهما للآخرين ] (مزمور 49: 7و10)
 وباطل الاعتماد على العنف: [ لا تتكلوا على الظلم ولا تصيروا باطلاً في الخطف، إن زاد الغنى فلا تضعوا عليه قلباً، مرة واحدة تكلم الرب. وهاتين الاثنين سمعت أن العزة لله ] (مزمور 62: 10و11)
 وباطل الاعتماد على العظماء: [ الاحتماء بالرب خيرٌ من التوكل على إنسان، الاحتماء بالرب خيرٌ من التوكل على الرؤساء ] (مزمور 118: 8و9)
 [ لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده، تخرج روحه فيعود إلى ترابه في ذلك اليوم تهلك أفكاره ](مزمور 146: 3-4)
 فجاهل هوَّ الإنسان الذي يتكل على قلبه: [ المتكل على قلبه هوَّ جاهل والسالك بحكمة (الله) هوَّ ينجو ] (أمثال 28: 26)
 باختصار: [ هكذا يقول الرب: ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان ويجعل البشرّ ذراعه وعن الرب يُحيد قلبه..مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب وكان الرب متكله ] (إرميا 17: 5و7)


_____________________________
[1] الخوف أن نكون مثل شعب إسرائيل ونقول أننا أبناء الكنيسة ولا نعمل ما يليق بأولاد الكنيسة أي أولاد الله، فحقاً إن كنا أولاد المسيح الرب وأولاد الكنيسة الذين ورثوا أمجاد الآباء وتراثهم الغني من تعاليم وأقوال فلنصنع حسناً ونكون أولاد جديرين بلقب أولاد الكنيسة ولنا تراث الآباء الذين عاشوا حقاً كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح وصنعوا ثماراً تليق بالتوبة !!!
[2] مناكبه: أي رأس الكتف
[3] كما نفعل نحن الآن حينما نقع في تجارب متنوعة وضيقات فنتذمرّ، ونتمنى لو متنا أو نعود لحالتنا السابقة، أو نبعد عن الله ونشكو ولا نكف عن الشكوى والقلق الدائم، ليتنا نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس ونثق في الله ثقة حقيقية ليكون إيماننا صادق، حي.
​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2012)

ونجد أن الرب يسوع المسيح كشف ما تتطلبه هذه الحكمة: فيُذكر كل من يُريد أن يتبعه بضرورة الاختيار من البداية، بأن يرفض كل سيد ما عدا ذاك الذي قدرته وحكمته وحبه الأبوي تستوجب منا ثقة مطلقة: [FONT=&quot][ لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الأخر، أو يلازم الواحد و يحتقر الأخر، لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله و المال، لذلك أقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون، أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللُّباس، أنظروا إلى طيور السماء، أنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها، ألستم انتم بالحري أفضل منها، ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يُزيد على قامته ذراعاً واحدة، ولماذا تهتمون باللباس، تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو، لا تتعب ولا تغزل، ولكن أقول لكم انه ولا سُليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها، فأن كان عُشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويُطرح غداً في التنور، يُلبسه الله هكذا، فليس بالحري جداً يُلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان، فلا تهتموا قائلين ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نلبس، فأن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم، لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها، لكن اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم، فلا تهتموا للغد لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه..] (متى 6: 24-34) [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وعوضاً عن الاعتماد على برنا الخاص ينبغي أن نعتمد على برّ الله وحده: [ وقال لقوم واثقين بأنفسهم أنهم أبرار ويحتقرون الآخرين هذا المثل: إنسانان صعدا إلى الهيكل ليُصليا واحد فريسي والآخر عشار، أما الفريسي فوقف يُصلي في نفسه هكذا: اللهمَّ أنا أشكرك إني لست مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة ولا مثل هذا العشار، أصوم مرتين في الأسبوع وأُعشرّ كل ما أقتنيه. وأما العشار فوقف من بعيد لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء بل قرع على صدره قائلاً: اللهمَّ أرحمني أنا الخاطيء. أقول لكم أن هذا نزل إلى بيته مبرراً دون ذاك لأن كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع ] (لوقا 18: 9-14)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وتقول القديسة العذراء كل حين مريم البتول في تسبيحها الشهيرة [..صنع قوه بذراعه. شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين. أشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين ] (لو1: 51-53)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]عموماً، لا ينبغي أن نعتمد على برنا الخاص، بل أن نبحث عن برّ ملكوت الله: [ فإني أقول لكم إنكم إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات ] (متى 5: 20)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ لكن أطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ] (متى 6: 33)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فينبغي أن نبحث عن برّ ملكوت الله الصادر عن الله وحده فقط، والذي لا يُطال إلا بالإيمان: [ مع أن لي أن أتكل على الجسد أيضاً، إن ظن واحد آخر أن يتكل على الجسد فأنا بالأولى. من جهة الختان، مختون في اليوم الثامن، من جنس إسرائيل، من سبط بنيامين، عبراني من العبرانيين،  من جهة الناموس فريسي، من جهة الغيرة مضطهد الكنيسة، من جهة البرّ الذي في الناموس، بلا لوم، لكن ما كان لي ربحاً فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة، بلّ إني أحسب كل الأشياء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء، وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح وأوجد فيه، وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بإيمان المسيح البرّ الذي من الله بالإيمان ] (فيلبي 3: 4-9)[/FONT]



_________________يتبــــــــــع_________________
والعنوان القادم هو:  *أ- الإيمان بالله هوَّ ثقة شديدة بمحبته *​


----------



## هالة الحب (30 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع ولكن الانسان يحتاج الى خطوات كثيره قبل ان يصل الى هذه الدرجه.لأن الكلام سهل ولكن العمل صعب.


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> موضوع رائع ولكن الانسان يحتاج الى خطوات كثيره قبل ان يصل الى هذه الدرجه.لأن الكلام سهل ولكن العمل صعب.



سلام لك يا أختي الحلوة، بالطبع الكلام سهل، ولكن الإيمان لا يُحسب بالكلام بل بالقلب البسيط، اي لو كان للإنسان إيمان مثل حبة خردل فهو يدخله لعمق أعماق مجد الله الحي، ويرفعه لفوق، لأن الإيمان كما سوف نرى في باقي الموضوع، ليس شرطاً أن يكون هو الإيمان الجبار العظيم الفائق في بدايته، لأن الإيمان له بداية مثل البذرة ثم مع الحياة مع الله يتسمر في النمو والتدرج ليُصبح على مستوى نقل الجبال ... فقط تابعي الموضوع يا أجمل أخت حلوة، وسنصل معاً لعمق أعماق الإيمان لكي نعيه فنسير في درب القديسين في النور بهدوء لننمو وفق عطية الله التي وهبت لنا بالروح القدس، أقبلي مني كل تقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب 
​


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالص الشكر أستاذي الغالي للدعوة
بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل و روعة
التأمُل بالدروس المُستفادة بين طيات السطور

و لكم أحببت إضافة مقولة للقديس إكليمندص الإسكندري
أحد آباؤونا القديسين الأولين بالتقليد و التسليم الرسولي
و من أجل إثراء الموضوع بروعة معاني الإيمان ....

" إن الثقة بشخص رب المجد هي درجة أكبر من الإيمان
فإنه إذ يؤمن إنسان أن ابن الله هو معلمنا يثق أن تعاليمه
هي الحق. وكما أن التعليم يُنمي العقل هكذا أيضا الايمان
يُنمي و ينمو بالثقة في شخص رب المجد "

خالص الشكر مُجدداً و أتمني أن تُتاح الفرصة
كي ما أتُابع مُجمل المواضيع و أنول بركة الأعمال

رب المجد يُبارك و يُثمر بخدمتك أضعاف
و يستخدمك لمجد أسمُه القدوس *


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع كالعاده 

ومجهود اكتر من رائع من مشرف مميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها دايما مثمره
​


----------



## aymonded (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم يا إخوتي
ولتصلوا من أجلي دائماً وإثروا الموضوع دائماً بإضافة خبراتكم الحلوة
كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]عموماً، لا ينبغي أن نعتمد على برنا الخاص، بل أن نبحث عن برّ ملكوت الله: [ فإني أقول لكم إنكم إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات ] (متى 5: 20)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][ لكن أطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ] (متى 6: 33)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فينبغي أن نبحث عن برّ ملكوت الله الصادر عن الله وحده فقط،

فعلا جميييييييييييل استاذي كالعاده
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة تغنمر قلبك سلام ومحبة آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

يا حلاوة هذا الموضوع و يا جماله

أصل أنا مريت بتجربة " على فهمك لا تعتمد " و إعتمدت على فهمى 

لكن ربنا أدبنى بمواقف كثيرة 

لغاية لما عرفت إن من *الغباء* الاعتماد على أفهامى 

و من *المصلحة* و من *الذكاء* الاعتماد على الله نفسه

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع جدا

ربنا يكون معاك و يحافظ عليك


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ويحفظ حياتك في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح دائم آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

سلسلة جميلة جدا 
الثقة والايمان هم طريق واحد فالثقة هى الجسر 
التى تبنى الايمان و تثبتة 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة
ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع استاذ ايمن 
الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وحياتك أخي العزيز
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

